# PC Configuration for multimedia,designing and animation work



## devesh.be.cool (May 7, 2008)

Hi All,
Kindly suggest me the best configuration as i am keen on purchasing a aPC for my study purpose. I would be highly working on digital animation softwares and lot of graphic designing. Pls give a detailed configuration mentioning the HDD,RAM,Processor etc.

Will be gratefull.
Devesh


----------

